

At 500,000 users, The Fancy making more money than Pinterest's 20 million - bproper
http://gigaom.com/2012/04/18/fancy-hits-500000-users-with-pinterest-like-social-shopping-service/

======
OmarIsmail
After reading the article twice I'm not sure where the title comes from since
that claim is never made.

Also not sure why The Fancy is touted as a David to Pinterest' goliath. The
Fancy has 18M in funding from Andreesen Horowitz and has a pretty darn stellar
board (Jack Dorsey, Chris Hughes, etc).

~~~
AznHisoka
Yup, that pissed me off. $18 million is a warchest. I wanna hear about the
dude who bootstrapped it to 500,000 users while working on a day job.

------
dariusmonsef
Way to linkbait that post title. Revenue from either company isn't mentioned
in the article.

------
atomical
The light switch as a key holder is an interesting idea. But I think the keys
would scrape against the wall over time.

------
jerryji
Anyone managed to get pass Fancy's signup? At 18M funding, why nothing happens
when I press the signup button?

